# Any advice/opinions on this build?



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm looking to build some towers, and plan on using these woofers(4 of them per tower):https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8991

This is the xover:Dayton Audio XO3W-500/4K 3-Way Crossover 500/4,000 Hz

It will be a 3way tower(obviously) with a pair of DLS UR3 for the mid, and Morel CAT308 tweets:Morel CAT 308 1-1/8" Soft Dome Tweeter

Also going to put these in line with the DLS to bring them to 8 ohms:Mills 4 Ohm 12W Non-Inductive Resistor

I was going to use Dayton refs woofers:Dayton Audio RS225-8 8" Reference Woofer

But the Aura's are only 20 bucks a piece, compared to 44 ea for the Daytons, with 8 units, that does add up to a little cash. My understanding on the Auras is that they work well for the low end, but start to lose it above 1k or so, which shouldnt be an issue, as I'm xing at 500 hz. 

So, am I on the right track, or totally off base here?

Thanks for any advice!


----------

